# Electrical and Civil PE Specs Modifications (by 2009 & 2010)



## rcurras (May 7, 2008)

Please, find attached (originally posted by csanped411).

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 7, 2008)

This perplexes me. The WORK EXPERIENCE evaluation seems to punish you for working in the field and NOT spending all your time at a desk in design.

Then, they change the exam format to emphasize the experience you'd get in the field that you might not get at a desk. Am I missing the point? Please tell me if I am.

We are trying to hire new college grads who have taken the FE. Since I work in building construction, we are heavy on work in the field (doing field design for unforseen problems and redesign of stuff someone missed because they spend too much time at a desk and not enough in the field).

However, some recruits balk at field work and want design because 4 years of design counts as 4 years credit, but if you're a field person, you need 4+ years.

Any comments???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 7, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> However, some recruits balk at field work and want design because 4 years of design counts as 4 years credit, but if you're a field person, you need 4+ years.
> Any comments???


Is this some sort of state or discipline specific requirement? In order to sit for the PE in Kentucky, we had to have the ABET degree, be an EIT, and have 3 years of "progressive engineering experience". It didn't even necessarily have to be under the direct supervision of another PE. There was no requirement for the experience to be desk or field design work, and I doubt it would have made any difference whatsoever if they knew what type of experience it was.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if its state specific. NY requires experience to be under a PE and your "sponsor" must sign the work experience verification form. I found it strange also, but this is what a recruit told me.

Depending on how you desribe your experience, as long as your are gaining engineering experience, it shouldn't matter if it is at a desk or in the field, in my opinion.

Personally, I think some consulting firm recruiters might be telling graduates this to "steal" them away making them think the competition's experience is no good.


----------



## csanped411 (May 9, 2008)

Interesting, I just looked at the SC LLR webiste http://www.llr.state.sc.us/POL/Engineers/ and the PDF document for the of 2009 is not there anymore.


----------



## benbo (May 9, 2008)

csanped411 said:


> Interesting, I just looked at the SC LLR webiste http://www.llr.state.sc.us/POL/Engineers/ and the PDF document for the of 2009 is not there anymore.


The most likely explanation is that NCEES sent them the heads up and the morons put it on the website before they were supposed to.

I doubt it is a prank or hack. And if it is true, it seems too significant to bury.

But who knows.


----------



## IlPadrino (May 9, 2008)

We had heard talk of making examinees choose their depth when registering for the exam... do you all think this will start in 2009 now?


----------



## jdd18vm (May 10, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> We had heard talk of making examinees choose their depth when registering for the exam... do you all think this will start in 2009 now?


I mentioned this in another post. I can tell you with certainty here in NC (ncbels.org), starting Oct 2009 Civil will have to declare their depths upon registering and starting April 2010 Mechanical and Electrical will have to.

What is interesting is there is a separate statement also reading:

"Effective with the October 2008 Administration, there will be changes to the NCEES exams and exam supporting materials as noted below. CHANGES WILL NOT TAKE EFFECT UNTIL OCTOBER 2008."

There is nothing further "noted below" with respect to the change in format as outlined in this letter. It certainly seems to support the letter. So my question, what this mean or imply for the 2009 Mech/Elect examinees?

John


----------



## busbeepbeep (May 12, 2008)

I wish I could have taken a Power exam only and not have to worry about trying to relearn all the electronics and controls stuff.


----------



## jd_chi02 (May 13, 2008)

Based on the letter what do you'll think the license will say :mellow: ?

John Doe

Licensed Electrical Enginer

or

Licensed Engineer


----------



## halfwing27 (May 28, 2008)

Is there anywhere(any website) I can get the Civil PE Specs Modification?

There is only Electrical PE Specs Modifications.

Please let me know.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 28, 2008)

halfwing27 said:


> Is there anywhere(any website) I can get the Civil PE Specs Modification?There is only Electrical PE Specs Modifications.
> 
> Please let me know.


There probably are none yet. I think Electrical takes effect 6 months earlier than Civil.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 28, 2008)

halfwing27 said:


> Is there anywhere(any website) I can get the Civil PE Specs Modification?There is only Electrical PE Specs Modifications.
> 
> Please let me know.


Not sure what you are talking about? Maybe I'm missing something, but I didn't read anything in there about additional changes to the civil specifications. Only that you have to select your module when you register.

The new civil exam specifications just went into effect.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 28, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Not sure what you are talking about? Maybe I'm missing something, but I didn't read anything in there about additional changes to the civil specifications. Only that you have to select your module when you register.
> The new civil exam specifications just went into effect.


Electrical takes effect April 2009 and Civil takes effect October 2009. FE and Mechanical go into effect April 2010. Better read it again in case it pops up on the exam!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 29, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Electrical takes effect April 2009 and Civil takes effect October 2009. FE and Mechanical go into effect April 2010. Better read it again in case it pops up on the exam!


Sorry. I still think I'm right. According to the letter, the Electrical specifications and format of the electrical exam change April of 09. the only thing that changes with civil in October of 09 is that you have to select your module when you register (same thing for FE and Mechanical in April of 10). No where does it say that the "specifications" for civil (or FE or mechanical) are changing. Civil specifications just changed with this past exam. I don't think we're debating semantics here. You guys (I think) are reading that the content of the civil exam is changing. I don't see that.


----------

